# SF Hall of Fame Inductees



## dwndrgn (Mar 10, 2004)

[font=Arial, Helvetica]From http://www.sfsite.com:[/font]

[font=Arial, Helvetica]*"SF Hall of Fame Inductees*[/font] 
The Science Fiction and Fantasy Hall of Fame has announced its inductees for 2004. Entering the Hall this year will be Harry Harrison and Brian Aldiss, along with posthumous inductees E. E. "Doc" Smith and Mary Wollstonecraft Shelley. The SF Hall of Fame was established in 1996. The induction ceremony will take place at the Campbell Conference in Lawrence, Kansas, on July 9th. After this year, the Science Fiction and Fantasy Hall of Fame will be incorporated in to the Experience Science Fiction Museum, opening in Seattle in June, and be renamed the Science Fiction Hall of Fame."

Sheesh.  Fantasy gets no respect.


----------



## nemogbr (Mar 10, 2004)

Either somebody should start one or they should really include fantasy writers as well.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 10, 2004)

It's hard to imagine how seripous the project is - EE Doc Smith is a founder of sf, and Brian Aldiss one of its giants. Harry Harrison is hardly a rare name, either.

How do they actually work out the awards? And shouldn't they already have the "names" establishde in with their places, and simply add newer rising authors into the Hall of Fame? Or do I completely misconstrue the entire project??


----------

